# ¡La chica Josepbadalona también cumple años! Y LLEGA A MIL



## Víctor Pérez

Con los años, todos no disfrutamos de ese sosiego y de esa serenidad de las que sí disfruta *Josepbadalona*.

¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños compañera !!

Víctor


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, guapa! 

Me alegro de poder felicitarte aquí. Es un placer enorme contar contigo en el foro, no sólo por tu valiosa participación, sino por tu simpatía y buen humor.

Bon anniversaire!

Enormes bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FELICIDADES JOSEP:

DÍA PERFECTO PARA ESTAR AQUÍ. (LA PLAYA DE TU NOMBRE)

Un beso
Martine


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Muy buenas, JosepBadalona, y muy buenas a todos.

Yo ya te felicité antes vía PM, pero aprovecho que se ha abierto este hilo (¡un diez para ti, amigo Víctor!) para desearte de nuevo un muy feliz día.

Me han encantado tus fotos de mi ciudad... ¡Curioso! Los sitios siempre parecen tener más encanto con la mirada del forastero/turista...

Un petó molt fort des del Poble Sec!  JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE! 

TPS


----------



## totor

calurosas felicitaciones para badalona (a mí me da cosa llamarte josep  )


----------



## josepbadalona

¡ Qué sorpresa !

No hubiera venido a este foro de no habérmelo indicado Martine....hace unos minutos.

Qué emoción ver tus flores, Víctor, tus regalos, Gévy, tu foto Martine, la repetición de tus felicidades Montse, y también las tuyas, Totor : te he contestado por PM porque no había caído en que aquí no era el foro francés español  y la censura de nuestras moderadoras no existe.... 

Gracias a todos por vuestra  simpatía, y que sigamos mucho tiempo encontrándonos así...

Un millón de besos a todos 

Paquita


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bon anniversaire Josep !​ 
Et bienvenue sur le forum FS, faudra venir nous voir plus souvent !


----------



## josepbadalona

Punky Zoé said:


> Bon anniversaire Josep !​
> 
> 
> 
> Et bienvenue sur le forum FS, faudra venir nous voir plus souvent !


 
Merci Zoé,

Et moi qui essayais de prendre conscience que je passe beaucoup trop de temps sur ces forums .....au lieu de me balader au soleil, faire mon jardin, m'occuper de ma maison,.... tu ne fais vraiment rien pour m'aider à décrocher !!!!!!!!  

Bisous
Paquita


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Y LLEGA A MIL !!!!!!!!!!!!

Mil posts de sabiduría

d'entre-aide, mille planches de

salut pour nous nous.

*​Mil y once besos para ti PAQUITA
Martine


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo también te felicito, querida Françoise, siempre es un placer encontrarte por aquí y disfrutar de tu cariño y simpatía 

Un beso enorme desde tu querida Barcelona,

Montse 

Por cierto, Martine, ¡qué dibujo más bonito! ¡Me encantan les papillons!


----------



## chics

Muchas felicidades ¡por partida doble!
Y muchas gracias por estar con nosotros, con tu enorme sabiduría y buen humor.
Más besos de Barcelona (à coté du Badalona!).


----------



## betulina

Hola, Paquita!

No nos hemos cruzado en ningún momento por ahora, pero, como "betulina" ("badalonina" en semi-romano  ), no puedo dejar de felicitarte y de mandarte un abrazo muy fuerte desde Badalona!

*Muchas felicidades! *


----------



## josepbadalona

Apenas repuesta de la emoción del cumpleaños, recibo otras felicitaciones vuestras, con muchísimo gusto, y una pizca de inquietud : ¿Cómo puedo "desengancharme" ahora de este foro, cuando todos los esfuerzos anteriores fueron vanos ??????? 

Un millón de gracias a todos por vuestra simpática acogida, incluso viniendo de algunos desconocidos. Paquita no sospechaba tampoco que el nombre "prestado" con el que se apuntó pudiese traerle tantos amigos de allí o al lado. El nombre es usurpado, eso sí, pero el amor a España en general y a Cataluña y sus vecinos en particular, es profundo. Sin olvidar a los del otro lado del charco ... 

Muchísimos besos a todos...     

Paquita


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aunque intuyo que todo el mundo ya lo entendió, quiero aclarar y aclaro que el título original de este hilo era: "*¡La chica Josepbadalona también cumple años!" *

1º.- Lo de la chica, lo puse para que todo el mundo supiese que no se trataba de un chico (por lo de Josep ). 
Que la chica, finalmente se llamara *Paquita*, ha sido para mi una sorpresa. Bonito nombre. Auténtico, como la tierra misma. 

2º.- Lo de "*Y LLEGA A MIL"* ha sido un añadido de una querida moderadora (besos) que, con muy buen criterio ahorrador, unió lo festivo con el trabajo. ¡Bien por la mod! 

3º.- Por lo tanto, que nadie piense que, en un arranque de dudoso humor puse que, Josepbadalona, a partir de ahora *Paquita*, llegaba a los mil años. En su afán de economía, la querida mod omitió indicar que se trataba de mil posts. 

*¡¡Gracias Paquita por tus mil posts!!* 

Ah, y ahora que ya formas parte de este barrio, te regalo esta imagen.


----------



## josepbadalona

Muchas gracias Víctor ¿ cómo te enteraste de que me encantan los pájaros ????

un besote
Temo decepcionarte o espantarte una vez más, en realidad mi nombre es Françoise...

Gracias Martine por el complemento
un besote para ti también


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Ahhh, Françoise... Me encanta. Mi primer amor se llamaba así. Tenía el pelito corto, a la parisienne, y una sonrisa recatada y angelical que alumbraba su preciosa carita redonda. Teníamos nueve años...


----------



## totor

*¡vivan los primeros mil de paquita/françoise!​*
(¡y menos mal que víctor aclaró que no se trataba de años!)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> *¡vivan los primeros mil de paquita/françoise!​*
> 
> (¡y menos mal que víctor aclaró que no se trataba de años!)




Déjate, totor, que hay por ahí gente muy mala y que nunca se sabe...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je me disais justement hier soir qu'on manquait singulièrement de tortue dans le FS.  On a quand même eu le temps de prendre une petite photo de toi en pleine action ! 
Félicitations !  
(j'espère au moins que c'est bien une tortue ton avatar sinon je vais encore avoir l'air fin !  )


----------



## josepbadalona

Ben figure-toi que je n'en sais rien moi non plus.... J'ai volé ça quelque part sur un site de gif et je l'ai enregistré , ça fait un bail, sous le nom de "gusano" ; était-ce le nom d'origine ???? ou ai-je extrapolé? No lo sabremos nunca.
 
En tout cas, merci beaucoup. 

En plus ça va faire râler Gévy... 

Dernièrement elle se prenait pour la tortue de la fable, tu sais, celle qui va lentement mais qui arrive avant le lièvre (moi, en l'occurrence). Nous faisons parfois la course pour les réponses ...

Donc même si c'est une erreur, ça ne pouvait pas mieux tomber !!!! 
jajajajaja

bisous
Paquita


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

josepbadalona said:


> [...] sous le nom de "gusano" ; était-ce le nom d'origine ???? ou ai-je extrapolé? No lo sabremos nunca. [...]


Argh !   C'est un ver...  (rigole pas Gévy !  )


----------



## josepbadalona

merci d'avoir cherché...!!!! ya no cabe duda


----------



## Eva Maria

Chère amie périgordienne,

Je suis en retard, oui, mais je te félicite dans la même année, au moins!

He tenido un momento para revisar las Congrats y al ver tu hilo me ha sorprendido la doble felicitación por tus 1.000 posts y tu cumpleaños!!!!

Paquita/Françoise, je suis sûre que tu as un visage très sympatique, comme ton escargotin à lunettes! 

Muchas felicidades!!!!

Eva Maria


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola Eva :
Lo bueno de los amigos que llegan tarde es que prolongan el placer de la celebración cuando una ya no espera nada... Muchas gracias.
Un petó...


----------



## FranParis

Je viens juste d'apprendre que Josep es Paquita!

Mais vu le post d'Eva Maria, ce n'est pas étonnant que ça tourne autour du noeud.



Eva Maria said:


> Chère amie périgordienne,


 
(Au fait, est-ce que le noeud gordien a été tranché avec l'epée de Damoclès?)

Je suis ravi de tes posts et de ta compagnie, Françoise-Josep!


----------



## josepbadalona

FranParis said:


> Je suis ravi de tes posts et de ta compagnie, Françoise-Josep!


 
Merci, la réciproque est vraie ...

Y'a pas que les lunettes noires pour entretenir le mystère ... les pseudos s'y mettent aussi !


----------

